# Parsippany Show Info Please



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What are the imparticulars on the Parsippany NJ show? I know it's soon, but don't have a date yet??


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Joe,The show is Sunday Nov.21.Parsippany Pal Hall on Baldwin rd off rt46 next to Smith field.9am doors open.Bob Beers and I will be there with the HO-XTRAS O-GOES-HO car,New color Corvettes also .See you there. Tom Stumpf


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tomhocars said:


> Joe,The show is Sunday Nov.21.Parsippany Pal Hall on Baldwin rd off rt46 next to Smith field.9am doors open.Bob Beers and I will be there with the HO-XTRAS O-GOES-HO car,New color Corvettes also .See you there. Tom Stumpf



Ahh thanks Mr Tom. The Copp and I will be there.:thumbsup:

Been emailing with Rick aka ResinDude and he has something special for me!!!


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

This is a great show. Over the years I have found some nice pieces for my collection as well as lots o' bodies and parts. 

I am not a Happpy Camper... I was out of the country for the weekend of the spring show, and I will be in Vegas the weekend of the fall show.. Grrr...

Ph


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotrod65 said:


> This is a great show. Over the years I have found some nice pieces for my collection as well as lots o' bodies and parts.
> 
> I am not a Happpy Camper... I was out of the country for the weekend of the spring show, and I will be in Vegas the weekend of the fall show.. Grrr...
> 
> Ph


Dude!! I will be sure to grab that elucid car you've been looking for:wave:!!!lol

Don't sweat it. There will always be more shows.:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey Tom, do you know if there will be any racing of any kind at this one? It's a small room.


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, I hope to see you there tomorrow. Are any other HT members planning to attend?


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Dyno Dom said:


> Joe, I hope to see you there tomorrow. Are any other HT members planning to attend?


Dom and Joe, I will be there for sure. Only a stones throw from my house! I will have a black Evolution Performance Driving School cap on. Come on over and say hi! :wave:

And Joe, according to their website race schedule, ECHORR will be having a race there. They had a race there last year at this time on a blue tabled Maxtrax layout.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dom it will be great to chew the fat and toomany I do remember now. Hiram had it set up at the far end. I will bring a car or two this time!!

See you guys there!:freak:


----------



## ctsvowner (Aug 9, 2010)

If my friend Supercoupe calls me I'll be there. 

Dave


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Got in a little while ago. If you ask my opinion, i'd say it was the best in recent months. :hat:Everything you wanted plus a echorr track. Give aways good people, Bob and Tom show going on, the kid Zach killing the crowd with goodies, definitly the best way ever to spend a sunday. Spoke briefly with my new frind DynoDom in which there was so much going on we didn't get to talk as much as I would have liked, hooked up with Hank from the Drag Race last weekend and gave him some goodies to give to mr tjetsgrig to tune up for dragging so all in all, the best sunday I spent in a long time!!!!!!:freak:

Thanks to all involved for what you do for us SlotHead:dude:

When's the next one??:freak::freak:


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

Joe, Dom, sorry I missed you guys. I was there but did not know who I was looking at! :freak: Will have to exchage cell numbers next time via pm. 
Bought a few cars but mainly I got inspiration to continue on my layout 

Dominic


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Joe, it was good to see you again. Dominic, good idea w/cell phones,
hopefully we can meet next time. The Ecchor club track is very nice
w/a good group of guys. I would like to thank Joe & Greg for taking time 
to explain some of the particulars of this class. Also, thanks to Joe, definitely
had fun running some laps. :thumbsup:


----------

